# January 2016 Birchbox **Spoilers**



## sakura33 (Dec 15, 2015)

This is what is showing in the refer a friend page- it seems these tend to be the pick your samples. 



Spoiler



Looks like we finally have the option to get that black Eyeco liner  :lol: . Not entirely sure what the other two are- lip gloss and primer maybe?? (Sorry I have no idea how to make the picture a spoiler- if anyone can fix that!)


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 15, 2015)

I own that tony moly lip stain. I think 3b sent it to me. The packaging is adorable and it smells like cherries, however it never applies evenly and makes my lips looked chapped. I will probably end up with another curated box.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 15, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I own that tony moly lip stain. I think 3b sent it to me. The packaging is adorable and it smells like cherries, however it never applies evenly and makes my lips looked chapped. I will probably end up with another curated box.


That's good to know because honestly none of these products make me excited (but actually I really can't tell what number 3 is)- but the Tony Moly was my first choice, but your comment now makes me wonder if I should just not choose one or hope for an awesome curated box... I guess it really depends what number 3 is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha, wow. The way they have handled the Eyeko liner bait-and-switch is pretty irritating.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll probably go with the eyeko, as I've been overloaded with lip products lately, and I already have the primer (and like it, but have a ton of primers).

I hope the curated box doesn't have any duplicates. I just signed my second account up for an annual with the great Black Friday deal, so assuming that box is good, I'll get that on one account.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 16, 2015)

The third one is an illuminating primer from IPKN. I received it in a box a couple months ago and I really loved it.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm. I don't know about these options. Maybe the lip stain.

Somewhat related, it looks like Birchbox is unrolling another in-house brand, Arrow:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/arrow

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/arrow-revive-cooling-cheek-tint

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/arrow-limited-edition-starter-kit


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like I'm narrowing down to one box this month and will pick the lip stain will probably purchase the curated box as an add on.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 16, 2015)

Video is up!

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-january-2016-sample-choice-and-birchbox-plus-reveal

ETA: the curated box is Korean skincare, curated by Charlotte Cho. Yep, looks like I'll be going for that!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 16, 2015)

YES! Definitely going for the curated box. It looks amazing.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 16, 2015)

So I cancelled my account to use a year subscription card beginning in January... how should I go about this without receiving a second December box?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

...Er, ok I'm just getting the curated box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 16, 2015)

definitely getting the curated box this month!


----------



## carothcj (Dec 16, 2015)

Here are some screen shots of the January options!


----------



## carothcj (Dec 16, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Hmm. I don't know about these options. Maybe the lip stain.
> 
> Somewhat related, it looks like Birchbox is unrolling another in-house brand, Arrow:
> 
> ...


Idk if you follow Rachel on instagram..... but she's been on an "ingredient conscious" kick lately so this release would make a lot of sense


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2015)

curated box for me!!


----------



## mandys (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh man super excited about the curated box this time


----------



## Ashley Losie (Dec 16, 2015)

Definitely going for the curated. The number of points I'll get from reviews make it worth it alone.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 16, 2015)

The curated box is the way to go for this PYS.  I think it's weird that 2 of the 3 sample choices are in the curated box.  Not a lot of choices.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 16, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> So I cancelled my account to use a year subscription card beginning in January... how should I go about this without receiving a second December box?


You mean you bought yourself a yearly sub? I think there is a way to just apply the money to your existing account. Otherwise you might want to message them because a new account could get a customer favorites as the first box regardless of when you sub.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 16, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> The curated box is the way to go for this PYS.  I think it's weird that 2 of the 3 sample choices are in the curated box.  Not a lot of choices.


I agree and find it annoying that they're forcing you basically to get the not that fantastic sample choices for December and again in January.  

Is it just me or are these sample sizes getting smaller each month???


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think I'm going with the curated box too. I usually want a surprise, but this one is really good.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2015)

drkornea said:


> I agree and find it annoying that they're forcing you basically to get the not that fantastic sample choices for December and again in January.
> 
> Is it just me or are these sample sizes getting smaller each month???


I feel like the sample sizes that I have been getting lately are significantly smaller than the samples that I used to get when I first subbed. It's disappointing and irritating at the same time.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like I'm going with the curated box this month. None of the sample choices alone appeal to me and every time I leave my box up to chance it sucks.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 16, 2015)

I am definitely getting the curated box this month! As much as I usually like the surprise, my surprises haven't been all that great since like September. I also agree that the samples have been getting smaller the past few months, which I guess is okay since I haven't really loved a box in awhile.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm sticking around for January to get the curated box. I'm a sucker for sheet masks and K beauty. I'm also pretty sure I'm using my points for either sheet masks or BB cream and I hope since the curated box ships early that I can use those review points with the $10 code and my other points before it expires.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not interested in any of the stuff in the video, especially the K Beauty stuff, so I won't be re-subbing for Janauary unless later spoilers show something I think I must have, which happens almost every month.  But, really, I'm gonna really try to stay unsubbed for an entire month this time.   :lol:   

I don't like the new video format.  The video and the comments made by Birchbox to everyone who comments below the video that they dislike the silent video seem like a major advertisement for their Periscope channel.  I have YouTube, I don't need or want Periscope.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 17, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I don't like the new video format. The video and the comments made by Birchbox to everyone who comments below the video that they dislike the silent video seem like a major advertisement for their Periscope channel. I have YouTube, I don't need or want Periscope.


I didn't read the comments, so I didn't notice all the periscope stuff (and tbh I don't even know what that is). I actually liked the video format - quick and to the point. Not that I hated the old format, I just have a limit on the number of times I can hear someone say "SO amazing!" within a 4 minute video :S


----------



## Pixels (Dec 17, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I didn't read the comments, so I didn't notice all the periscope stuff (and tbh I don't even know what that is). I actually liked the video format - quick and to the point. Not that I hated the old format, I just have a limit on the number of times I can hear someone say "SO amazing!" within a 4 minute video :S


Me too. I liked it. I don't know what periscope is or read comments but I usually watch the videos at work and I can't play the sound anyways and they all too long and not too the point.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2015)

Periscope is like a video version of Twitter? No? 

https://www.madebymagnitude.com/blog/what-the-hell-is-periscope-twitters-new-app-explained/

Also I saw on MSA a yearly Birchbox is $88 on Rue La La. I think the 30% off Black Friday deal was better though, if I'm remembering it correctly.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 17, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Also I saw on MSA a yearly Birchbox is $88 on Rue La La. I think the 30% off Black Friday deal was better though, if I'm remembering it correctly.


Yeah- with the Black Friday deal it was $77, so about $6.41 a box. So from now on when I get disappointed or frustrated with minuscule or unappealing samples, I'm going to remind myself I only spent $6.41...


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 17, 2015)

I like it when they talk about the products because you can tell a lot more from their tone of voice when they describe it then from them just holding up a product and smiling. Granted these are just samples but BB and ipsy are the only things I buy for myself.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 17, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I didn't read the comments, so I didn't notice all the periscope stuff (and tbh I don't even know what that is). I actually liked the video format - quick and to the point. Not that I hated the old format, I just have a limit on the number of times I can hear someone say "SO amazing!" within a 4 minute video :S


That's true.  They are over-enthusiastic sometimes.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Periscope is like a video version of Twitter? No?


Periscope is a personal broadcasting app, you have your own channel (like TV) and do live broadcasts and followers join, add comments, like etc.

You get a notification when someone you follow (like Birchbox) is live broadcasting, so that you can go watch or catch the rerun which disappears after a while.

It's a nice app, especially for the news. I follow some international reporters on Periscope and get the cover earlier than news whenever something important happens.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 18, 2015)

here is a more in depth video on the curated box (totally totally getting this!)


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation about periscope @pearldrop. I wasn't sure what it was. I don't like watching videos to begin with because I usually don't have the time. I prefer reading/looking at stuff because I can quickly scan a page and see if there is something I'm interested in. The good thing about these videos though is that they are short. I want the curated box but I also like surprises so I'm torn. I have a lot of K-beauty products already but I guess more samples wouldn't hurt. I'm always looking to try new things. If I could just stick to what I know works, I wouldn't be drowning in samples and products. :lol:


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 18, 2015)

I love trying K-Beauty stuff! I don't think alot of the products live up to the hype, but I think that for the most part the products are decent quality and have super fun packaging/presentation.  I got the special edition K box a few months ago and discovered the awesome Kill Black liquid liner, and I've been trying to get all my friends into sheet masks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll have my eyes peeled for Birchbox to offer the January curated box for sale separately, and then I'll just go with complete surprise for my usual box.

As for the yearly sub pricing discussion up-thread, I've always gone with yearly subscription using a code (usually 20% off). I figure that by doing all my reviews/sharing, it's almost free, seeing as how I really do come across HG items now and then and can use my points to purchase. I think that BB has the best rewards system (compared to Sephora/Ulta/Ipsy/etc), and they have a nice selection of brands (high end like Laura Mercier, Jouer, Bumble&amp;Bumble   plus K-beauty, international brands, new/up-and-coming brands.)  Sorry for going off track or sounding like a Birchbox shill.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 18, 2015)

So, today they had the 20% off plus the deluxe makeup bundle with annual subscription purchase with code 20GIFT and I decided to take advantage of it since I'm a monthly subscriber. I'm wondering since I actually went into my account and chose the upgrade to annual subscription option if I'll get a duplicate December box too...I say this because in my cart it was showing a ship date of Dec 28. I sent BB an email just in case...I'm also wondering if this will affect my January sample choice cause I really want that curated box. Any ideas?



Noel S. said:


> You mean you bought yourself a yearly sub? I think there is a way to just apply the money to your existing account. Otherwise you might want to message them because a new account could get a customer favorites as the first box regardless of when you sub.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> So, today they had the 20% off plus the deluxe makeup bundle with annual subscription purchase with code 20GIFT and I decided to take advantage of it since I'm a monthly subscriber. I'm wondering since I actually went into my account and chose the upgrade to annual subscription option if I'll get a duplicate December box too...I say this because in my cart it was showing a ship date of Dec 28. I sent BB an email just in case...I'm also wondering if this will affect my January sample choice cause I really want that curated box. Any ideas?


Good questions I'm thinking of doing the same. I think it'll be fine for sample choice but it looks like a duplicate December box, which is annoying.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, I'll definitely update whenever I hear back from a BB Discovery Specialist.



Bizgirlva said:


> Good questions I'm thinking of doing the same. I think it'll be fine for sample choice but it looks like a duplicate December box, which is annoying.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 18, 2015)

Guess what guys! There's an all-Harvey Prince fragrance sampler kit now in the BB shop:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-greatest-hits-scent-sampler

"Harvey Prince Fragrances: Because Somedays, You Just Hate Yourself"


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't realize that they added a new category (passive-aggressive gifts) to the Birchbox holiday shop...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Guess what guys! There's an all-Harvey Prince fragrance sampler kit now in the BB shop:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-greatest-hits-scent-sampler
> 
> "Harvey Prince Fragrances: Because Somedays, You Just Hate Yourself"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2015)

Make it stop!

I don't mind the perfumes but it's safe to say we're all on overload!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 19, 2015)

So I did get in touch with CS about upgrading. Unfortunately there's no way for me to upgrade from month to month to annual using the gift card without getting a repeat December box (and still getting January PYS). Since I got such a good deal on the yearly sub I'm just getting another December but I'm irritated this is an issue at all!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 19, 2015)

I just bought the Tokyo Milk Femme Fatale scent sampler on Sephora. I wish Birchbox carried something like that so I could have used my points.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks for the explanation about periscope @pearldrop. I wasn't sure what it was. I don't like watching videos to begin with because I usually don't have the time. I prefer reading/looking at stuff because I can quickly scan a page and see if there is something I'm interested in. The good thing about these videos though is that they are short. I want the curated box but I also like surprises so I'm torn. I have a lot of K-beauty products already but I guess more samples wouldn't hurt. I'm always looking to try new things. If I could just stick to what I know works, I wouldn't be drowning in samples and products. :lol:


I hate watching such videos, too. Always use the 2x speed on Youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good thing on Periscope you can speed through as well during the rerun, but I still don't watch the entire video.

I will definitely pick the K-beauty box. I actually cancelled both my accounts since I am in China for work until late January but K-beauty box was too good to pass up, so resubscribed one of my accounts. Just hope I can get a hold of it with the 13 hour difference and blocked Birchbox website here (facepalm).

Which day is the sample choice this month?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Which day is the sample choice this month?


Dec 28 for ACES/refer-a-friend, Dec 29 for the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Dec 28 for ACES/refer-a-friend, Dec 29 for the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Thanks so much @@Jay.Aitch.Gee! for the life of me I couldn't remember.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 21, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Dec 28 for ACES/refer-a-friend, Dec 29 for the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetietaa (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll get the fat eyeko eyeliner probably or the curated box.  Decisions Decisions.  I start sweating just thinking about it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 28, 2015)

I almost cried when I opened my Birchbox Choose your box page for January and saw that everything had sold out. I thought- this can't be right (selling out so fast on a holiday weekend). I checked my email but there was no email from Birchbox. I logged in with a different computer and everything was back in stock. I was able to order the Korean Beauty box and got my confirmation email. Either Birchbox wasn't ready earlier this morning or there was a computer glitch on my end. Meltdown averted!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 28, 2015)

I ended up going with the K-beauty box also.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 28, 2015)

Gaah! I don't even have the options yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It still shows the "CUSTOMIZE YOUR JANUARY BOX Review your options now and get ready to make your choices by December 29, 11:59 P.M. ET. Supplies are limited!" banner.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 28, 2015)

I looked for the email and didn't see it but I logged in and was able to make the choice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2015)

I was just able to log in and make my selection, no problems. I also got the featured box, of course.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 28, 2015)

Didn't get an email yet, but the option to customize next month's box was available when I logged in. This was around 10:50 AM (Eastern). I went with the curated on my main, and I'll leave the other to chance.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 28, 2015)

Yay! I was just able to pick the K-beauty box (after sending a message to CS).
Now I can sleep in peace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 28, 2015)

Reija said:


> I looked for the email and didn't see it but I logged in and was able to make the choice.


I haven't gotten any sample choice emails since they changed the system, thought they discontinued it. 

K-beauty box is so popular, I was worried to miss it overnight. I am glad we were able to snag one.

I didn't receive my confirmation email, although website reflects my PYS.

Did you receive your confirmation email?

Edit: Confirmation email arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 28, 2015)

Yassss I was able to login and reserve the curated box, no issues from applying the year subscription gift card!


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 28, 2015)

Glad to see that I was not the only one who didn't get an email. I hope that everyone is able to get their choice without having to wait around for an email that will come who knows when.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 28, 2015)

I logged in to my account and reserved the K-Beauty featured box.  

Then I received a confirmation email and 10 minutes later an email reminder to pick a sample. I guess I'm just too fast for BB today.  B)


----------



## baragon11 (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if we'll be able to buy the curated box separately as with past boxes?


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 28, 2015)

The Eyeko snafu left a bad taste in my mouth...so I went curated...the sheet mask and tony moly sold me


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Did you receive your confirmation email?


Yes I did. I was so glad to see that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> after the confirmation email I got the choose your sample email.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 28, 2015)

baragon11 said:


> Does anyone know if we'll be able to buy the curated box separately as with past boxes?


not sure if this will be available but I'm thinking that it might be very popular as a choice so maybe they won't have extras available to sell? Not sure though, I'm just thinking.


----------



## baragon11 (Dec 28, 2015)

Reija said:


> not sure if this will be available but I'm thinking that it might be very popular as a choice so maybe they won't have extras available to sell? Not sure though, I'm just thinking.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Dec 28, 2015)

I went with the curated box, just in case they don't have it for sale.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 28, 2015)

I have two accounts and am going with K-Beauty on one.  

I can't decide between the Eyeko or IPKN flash radiance balm for my second account. . .has anyone tried either and have a recommendation?    (I know the IPKN is in the K-beauty box, but if it's good stuff I wouldn't mind having a second tube.  I was tempted to get the K-box on both accounts but this month I'm needing at least one box of surprises).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Erica Sikma (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked the eyeko...I've been wanting it since they pulled the ol' bait-and-switch on us this summer. Such crap that I had to waste my sample pick on it though :/ My stepsister had killer cat eyes on Christmas Eve, I'm going to have to ask her for help LOL


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 28, 2015)

Like everyone else, I selected the curated box.  Does anyone know, if I cancel and resub using 5BOXGIFT (assuming it still works for a $5 box), if I'll get the sample that I chose?  I'm kind of tempted by the K Beauty box but BB's been so disappointing lately that I'm not sure I'm willing to drop $10 on it.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 28, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Like everyone else, I selected the curated box. Does anyone know, if I cancel and resub using 5BOXGIFT (assuming it still works for a $5 box), if I'll get the sample that I chose? I'm kind of tempted by the K Beauty box but BB's been so disappointing lately that I'm not sure I'm willing to drop $10 on it.


You would probably lose it. You could always take the chance and cancel/resub and then email them


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 28, 2015)

I went with the eyeko too. I already got the Tony Moly from another sub and ombre lips look awful on me and I prefer tinted primers. Hopefully since I didn't pick a k-beauty product maybe they will toss me a mask.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks like they revealed what's up with saving all your boxes this year...womp womp https://youtu.be/_hgC_cAoyNw


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah....saved my boxes for free shipping? Aces already get free shipping. Blah


----------



## mandys (Dec 28, 2015)

i reserved the curated box yay! 

totally bummed about the free shipping as the "prize" for keeping boxes..


----------



## artemiss (Dec 29, 2015)

Agreed on the 'prize'..I already have a year subscription PIF, am an Ace, so I get free shipping, and suspect the 'special package' worth $200 will consist entirely of Harvey Prince perfume, Beauty Protector hair oil,  and a full size of that horrible Make Face gloss goop. (But I sill entered, lol)


----------



## Stella07 (Dec 29, 2015)

Opted for the curated box, too, as I enjoy trying the Korean products. Gonna have to make a decision of what to do with all the boxes that I'm collecting. They're so pretty, but I've got a growing tower of boxes in my room!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 29, 2015)

Stella07 said:


> Opted for the curated box, too, as I enjoy trying the Korean products. Gonna have to make a decision of what to do with all the boxes that I'm collecting. They're so pretty, but I've got a growing tower of boxes in my room!


I know. I haven't figured out a use for them all, and I probably won't, but I hate to just toss them. But then, there's this:


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 29, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I know. I haven't figured out a use for them all, and I probably won't, but I hate to just toss them. But then, there's this


Ha ha ha ha ha!!  :laughno:   This is so me! I'm always saving them because I think "oh, this will be the perfect size to send to friend/niece/nephew/aunt/etc in LA/Arizona/etc," when in reality I send things on birthdays and holidays, but not every month of the year. I do not need to turn the spare bedroom into a box warehouse.

Today's goal: choose a dozen boxes and put them into the recycling bin 

**************

Back on topic: I chose the IPKN primer!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Agreed on the 'prize'..I already have a year subscription PIF, am an Ace, so I get free shipping, and suspect the 'special package' wort*h $200 will consist entirely of Harvey Prince perfume, Beauty Protector hair oil,  and a full size of that horrible Make Face gloss goop*. (But I sill entered, lol)


haha

ain't that the truth!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 29, 2015)

Eyeko and Curated Box are both sold out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I reserved the TONYMOLY but the eyeliner being gone really burns me because when I first subscribed they said I would get one and we all know no one did. I still feel like I was falsely lured into subscribing to something by being promised an item they didn't deliver on. At the time I had just run out of liner and intentionally didn't buy a new one because I thought I was getting one. All around irked about it. It doesn't help that sample picks tend to go live around noon (at least that's when I get my email) and not at midnight or early morning when I'm actually awake.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 29, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Eyeko and Curated Box are both sold out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I reserved the TONYMOLY but the eyeliner being gone really burns me because when I first subscribed they said I would get one and we all know no one did. I still feel like I was falsely lured into subscribing to something by being promised an item they didn't deliver on. At the time I had just run out of liner and intentionally didn't buy a new one because I thought I was getting one. All around irked about it. It doesn't help that sample picks tend to go live around noon (at least that's when I get my email) and not at midnight or early morning when I'm actually awake.


They sent me a extra eyeliner this week, it's yours if you want it. Just PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm sure I missed the discussion of this somewhere else because I really do feel like I live under a rock, but did you all watch the video after the disappointing box one?  It was about the new line Birchbox has come out with for 2016 called Arrow.  They are starting with three products - a deoderant, cheek tint, and lip balm.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 29, 2015)

For anyone who wanted the K-Beauty box it's in the shop under Kits and Samplers. I might have been tempted if I didn't already have a stash of foaming snail toners and spf 80 sunblock from 3b Box.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 29, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> They sent me a extra eyeliner this week, it's yours if you want it. Just PM me and we can work something out.


Thanks that's very kind of you! However I really don't have much in terms of trade because I give away all my extras to my Mom. I'm just being salty and venting. It was my first pick for this month but I'm not rock bottom on eyeliner like I was back in June. I've gotten several deluxe sized  Kat Von D Tattoo Liners lately.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2015)

you can also use KBEAUTY16 if you sub again or are a new sub to get the kbeauty box.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I'm sure I missed the discussion of this somewhere else because I really do feel like I live under a rock, but did you all watch the video after the disappointing box one?  It was about the new line Birchbox has come out with for 2016 called Arrow.  They are starting with three products - a deoderant, cheek tint, and lip balm.


I missed this one. I'll have to go back and look for it. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 29, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Thanks that's very kind of you! However I really don't have much in terms of trade because I give away all my extras to my Mom. I'm just being salty and venting. It was my first pick for this month but I'm not rock bottom on eyeliner like I was back in June. I've gotten several deluxe sized Kat Von D Tattoo Liners lately.


No trade necessary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just consider it a random act of kindness and pay it forward.

I'm also annoyed with the way they handled the eyeliner/customs debacle. And let's not get started on the gift card that was actually a coupon.

Oh Birchbox, c'mon, turn over a new leaf for us in 2016!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 30, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> No trade necessary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just consider it a random act of kindness and pay it forward.
> 
> I'm also annoyed with the way they handled the eyeliner/customs debacle. And let's not get started on the gift card that was actually a coupon.
> 
> Oh Birchbox, c'mon, turn over a new leaf for us in 2016!


If you really don't mind letting go of it I'd pay the shipping but I really don't know how these types of things work to be honest. Can we use Paypal or something? Maybe in the future I can score an extra of something for you. You should PM a list of brands you like or something. 

I totally thought it was a gift card or that it would at least be like Sephora's where you could still enter promo codes. I was able to get a mystery sample pack with it though. I've still got a second "gift card" that I've yet to use.

This is my first year with BB and I'm underwhelmed compared to ipsy with everything but the points program.


----------



## baragon11 (Dec 30, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> For anyone who wanted the K-Beauty box it's in the shop under Kits and Samplers. I might have been tempted if I didn't already have a stash of foaming snail toners and spf 80 sunblock from 3b Box.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! foaming snail toners &lt;-HA!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's more info on the arrow line

http://www.bustle.com/articles/132711-when-can-you-buy-birchbox-arrow-online-better-get-on-the-wait-list-to-snag-it-asap

Supposed to be available in January.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here is a picture of the Arrow kit from Birchbox's website. I signed up to be on the waitlist because I'm curios about this. I don't travel so I don't really need anything that's convenient for traveling but these smaller sizes are cute. If you search for arrow on their website, the individual products part of this kit come up as well. Here is a link to the set in case someone is interested in checking it out. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/arrow-limited-edition-starter-kit


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year, ladies.

May your 2016 be filled with cute products and great boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New year everyone!

Has anyone tried the cheat yet? I think it'll work for some if you at least! I saw someone on instagram post their box and it shows mine already (curated, not exciting).


----------



## Erica Sikma (Dec 31, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Happy New year everyone!
> 
> Has anyone tried the cheat yet? I think it'll work for some if you at least! I saw someone on instagram post their box and it shows mine already (curated, not exciting).


Nothing but the shop ::cries::


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 31, 2015)

The cheat works for my box, but only because I'm getting the featured box.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine is showing:

- Ciate Mistress Nail Polish

- Foreo Day Cleanser

- Harvey Prince Bailando

- Eyeko Fat Liquid Eyeliner

- Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray

I wonder if it will change. This is crazy early for the cheat link to work.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 31, 2015)

No cheat for me yet. It just goes to the shop. I would love to try Ciate nail polish.


----------



## jenacate (Dec 31, 2015)

All I wanted was some ciate Polish and I'm actually getting it!


----------



## artemiss (Jan 1, 2016)

I forgot that I 'gifted' myself a sub and my January box loaded a customer favorites box, not the curated box I picked. *sad trombone* I am getting the Eyeko liner, though, so there's that?

I am glad the curated box was in the shop, so I am still getting one, and since it was an actual order, probably before my actual box. Ha!


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 2, 2016)

I cant believe the cheat is already working! loving my box this month!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jan 2, 2016)

you guys are making me jealous with your working spoilers! I'm doing it right, right? change the 2015/12 to 2016/01 at the end of the URL? 

Also, I saw on FB that we're all getting a sheet of stickers in our boxes this month. Stupid me didn't grab a screenshot, but I'm curious to see if they're any good. I'd rather have chocolate  :lol:


----------



## aniadania (Jan 2, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> you guys are making me jealous with your working spoilers! I'm doing it right, right? change the 2015/12 to 2016/01 at the end of the URL?
> 
> Also, I saw on FB that we're all getting a sheet of stickers in our boxes this month. Stupid me didn't grab a screenshot, but I'm curious to see if they're any good. I'd rather have chocolate :lol:


I changed to 2016/1 and it works on my both accounts.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 2, 2016)

All I get is a banner telling me to create a mood board.  :angry:


----------



## CSCS2 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bummer, I got the k-beauty curated box and it looks like there are only 6 products to review, not 7 (which was one of the reasons I chose it). Oh well..


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jan 3, 2016)

My box updated the other day but I haven't had time to post what I'm getting. 

Whish Three Wishes Body Butter- I can always use body lotion. I look forward to seeing what scent I get. Hopefully I'll like it and the tube size will be decent.

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel- I'm excited to try this! It sounds interesting and I love face masks and treatments!

TONYMOLY Delight Tony Tint- PYS. I like TONYMOLY. I like lip products. However I almost never wear red so this is slightly vexing.  

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner- There seems to be a lot of different color options for this so hopefully I get to try something bright and fun!

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect- I know the packaging shouldn't really influence if you would or wouldn't buy a product but this just seems so blah. The package is so unappealing and the writing is so small in a store I wouldn't even bother to look at it. That being said I love leave in conditioning products as long as I don't deem them to smell bad. 

Overall I like the layout of this box. Two makeup products, one hair care, one skincare, and one body product. If nothing smells bad and the sizes are decent this will probably be one of the better boxes I've gotten.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Jan 4, 2016)

My cheat is finally up, I am pretty happy:

amika perk up dry shampoo Eyeko Fat Liquid Eyeliner IPKN Flash Cream Radiant Primer BioRepublic Skincare Pomegranate Crush Illuminating Mask Set Whish Three Whishes Body Butter 
My other box is the curated one!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 4, 2016)

My non-Kbeauty box cheat loaded:

-Embryolisse 24 hour miracle cream (curious to try as I've heard good things)

-derma-E hyaluronic acid serum (yay! my skin responds very well to hyaluronic acid)

-Oribe Dry Texture spray (ew. I hate how dry texture sprays make my hair feel - but this one seems to get really good reviews, so we'll see. I just don't think this is the type of product for me, even though BB loves sending me dry sprays and dry shampoo.)

-eyeko fat eyeliner (happy to finally get this)

-Number 4 Protect and Comb (I received this once before. It didn't seem to be anything special to me, but whatever. It's better than Harvey Prince!)

I'm happy with this box. Three things I'm excited for, only one thing I'm not, and one thing I could take or leave. That's a decent roll of the dice with Birchbox. Between this and the curated box, it's loads better than December's offerings!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the Oribe dry spray! It's one of my favorites of all the dry sprays and dry shampoos I've tried. It's about the only one I've used up and repurchased while leaving my other ones collecting dust.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 4, 2016)

Reija said:


> I love the Oribe dry spray! It's one of my favorites of all the dry sprays and dry shampoos I've tried. It's about the only one I've used up and repurchased while leaving my other ones collecting dust.


Does it give hair that "coated" feeling that some dry sprays give? That's what I can't stand about the dry sprays and some dry shampoos I've tried. You know that gritty, textured coating you feel running your tongue over your teeth after drinking a sugary soda? I feel like the dry sprays give me hair equivalent of that - I don't know how else to describe it. (Sorry, I'm gross.)

I'm willing to give the Oribe a try. If there's a very minimal grittiness factor, then I'm all for it!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Does it give hair that "coated" feeling that some dry sprays give? That's what I can't stand about the dry sprays and some dry shampoos I've tried. You know that gritty, textured coating you feel running your tongue over your teeth after drinking a sugary soda? I feel like the dry sprays give me hair equivalent of that - I don't know how else to describe it. (Sorry, I'm gross.)
> 
> I'm willing to give the Oribe a try. If there's a very minimal grittiness factor, then I'm all for it!


No, Oribe doesn't do that. It's kid of silky going on but it adds texture. It's almost like a hair spray but ends up also adding texture also. It's also easy to brush out. I find it's a great multitasker. My hair is fine and it doesn't seem to weigh it down.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Jan 5, 2016)

hurray, my cheat finally loaded! 

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter, FOREO Day Cleanser, Oribe perfume, Eyeko liner, and Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect.

Not too shabby, considering I've hated the last couple months. Lotion samples are always good to stick in my purse and truck, and I really like Number 4 products. I'm not too keen on the cleanser (my skin is picky and only likes Clinique) or the perfume, but I'm *finally* getting the Eyeko. 

I logged onto my mom's account, and she's getting:

Whish Three Whishes, Eyeko liner, Embryolisse, 3-minute Peel, and Beauty Protector spray. I like my box better LOL


----------



## sheislegend (Jan 5, 2016)

Got the curated box on my main and a random box on my second:

- Whish Three Whishes Body Butter

- Mally Beauty Evercolor Shadow Stick

- Ciate Mistress Nail Polish 

- Evelyn Iona Natural/Organic Concealer

- FOREO Night Cleanser

Has anyone ever gotten foundation/concealer in their boxes before, and if so, does Birchbox usually give you the correct shade? I don't remember if there was a question on the profile survey thing about skin tone, but I'm looking at the product's color options and none of them seem to fit me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2016)

sheislegend said:


> Has anyone ever gotten foundation/concealer in their boxes before, and if so, does Birchbox usually give you the correct shade? I don't remember if there was a question on the profile survey thing about skin tone, but I'm looking at the product's color options and none of them seem to fit me


I have gotten a Jouer tinted moisturizer and also a Marcelle BB cream, both times the shades worked for me. I don't remember if the skin tone is a question in the profile though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah there is a skin tone question in your profile:


----------



## Tashabunny (Jan 5, 2016)

&lt;p&gt;Im super hoping my cheat code box stays accurate because I love it so much! I chose the eyeko as my sample. The options Birchbox chose are the tony moly lip tint, death valley dry shampoo, amika bombshell blowout spray, and embryolisse moisturizer.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 5, 2016)

I got my curated box today! The tracking said it'd get here Friday but it was in my mailbox when I got home. Yas!!

I'm super excited to use everything, especially the essence. My only question is wtf a "bubble peeling" us and how to use it!! A bubble peeling MASK? A bubble peeling WASH? I'm going to have to do some research I guess.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 5, 2016)

lipstick_lady said:


> I got my curated box today! The tracking said it'd get here Friday but it was in my mailbox when I got home. Yas!!
> 
> I'm super excited to use everything, especially the essence. My only question is wtf a "bubble peeling" us and how to use it!! A bubble peeling MASK? A bubble peeling WASH? I'm going to have to do some research I guess.


It's really neat. I think it is like the Peter Thomas Roth oxygen mask. Put it all over your face like a mask and wait. It'll bubble up and then wipe off with a wash cloth.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow my box actually loaded early, I usually have to wait til the 10th. It says I'll be getting the Whish Body Butter, I had one of these before and I loved it; Peripera Peri's Tint water which sounds cool to try out; Prescriptives Super Line Filler; Eyeko liner (my PYS); and PARLOR Detangling Leave-In Conditioner, which I'm eager to try out. I'm in dire need of a black liner so the Eyeko is more than welcome right now.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 6, 2016)

I am getting whish, embryolise, Eyeko (my psy), My Daughter Fragrance and Ciate nail polish. I would have liked a sheet mask but I am rather happy with my "American" box, since my ksub has already sent the lip tint and a slew of toners.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 6, 2016)

I completely forgot about picking sample choices this month, and both of my accounts are showing the same box:

Beautiful Nutrition Grapefruit Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Eyeko Liner

TonyMoly Tint

Foreo Day Cleanser

I've had boxes change on the 10th before from what the early cheat was showing so maybe I won't end up with dupes.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 7, 2016)

Past 2 months my box cheat didn't work till the 10th but finally worked this month

-Wish Body Butter surprised I've been with them a year and a half and haven't gotten this till now

-Biorepublic pomegranate illuminating mask- sounds amazing!

-Ipkn cream radiant primer- very happy, reviews said consistency of moisturizer

-Eyeko fat eye liner, my pys

-Amika perk up dry shampoo like these but don't use often

Overall i am very happy, better than last month for me


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I love reading about all your boxes. Looks like good ones! I picked the K-beauty box. I really don't need anymore k-beauty products but it's always fun to try new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

My feature box is out for delivery. I also signed up for an annual sub and used the 20Gift promo that's supposed to include an extra sample bundle.  I'm curious if it's coming with my box today?


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got an email saying that 20GIFT deluxe sample bundle just shipped and I should get it in 5-10 business days.



Bizgirlva said:


> My feature box is out for delivery. I also signed up for an annual sub and used the 20Gift promo that's supposed to include an extra sample bundle. I'm curious if it's coming with my box today?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Lady Combs said:


> I just got an email saying that 20GIFT deluxe sample bundle just shipped and I should get it in 5-10 business days.


Same here. I also emailed them, then my sample gift shipped. What a coincidence!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Box pages:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2016/january-2016-bb1


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Swap here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138684-birchbox-january-2016-swaps/


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 8, 2016)

I got my featured K Beauty box today.  Everything seems nice - just kinda tiny.  Still happy with it though.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 8, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> I got my featured K Beauty box today. Everything seems nice - just kinda tiny. Still happy with it though.


Agree. The essence has lasted a surprisingly long time though.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm assuming the ciate nail polish in pillow fight that is showing up on my cheat is the sparkly one I see on instagram??


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 9, 2016)

aaclever said:


> I'm assuming the ciate nail polish in pillow fight that is showing up on my cheat is the sparkly one I see on instagram??


The Ciate nail polish in Pillow fight looks gorgeous to me.  It is a gray/lavendar.  Here is the BB page for it:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ciate-pillow-fight-nail-polish


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jan 9, 2016)

So I got my K-Beauty box yesterday and I've tried a couple items and went to review them but it's the review form that you don't get points for....anyone know what's up with that??


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 9, 2016)

Lady Combs said:


> So I got my K-Beauty box yesterday and I've tried a couple items and went to review them but it's the review form that you don't get points for....anyone know what's up with that??


Reviews aren't usually open officially until the 10th! You should be able to fill it out for points tomorrow.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Jan 9, 2016)

Ohhhh okay...I've never got a box this early so that makes sense, thank you!



lipstick_lady said:


> Reviews aren't usually open officially until the 10th! You should be able to fill it out for points tomorrow.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 9, 2016)

The Tony Moly is awful....love the color, love the scent, but hate the fact my top lip fades (after a mere half hour) and the bottom does not...mid shift last night I had people asking if my bottom lip was bleeding :/


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jan 9, 2016)

My box came earlier than expected today! The Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner is black. I was kind of hoping for a fun (not blue) color. I wonder if they only sent out black ones? It's not like I won't use it though. 

Also the Whish Three Wishes Body Butter I received was in the Almond scent. It was the scent I wanted the least but I surprisingly like it. I don't really think it smells like almonds though.


----------



## mandys (Jan 9, 2016)

in my secondary account i got: whish body butter, real chemistry peel, embryolise, eyeko fat liner, and beauty protector detangler. This is OK for a complete surprise box. I didnt pick any PYS because i didnt really love any of them hoping not to get one..


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 9, 2016)

I cancelled and resubbed using Happy5. It expires in half an hour. I was going to do it before but didn't want to mess up my PYS and for some reason this stuff makes me feel guilty. I was debating whether to place an order to use that stupid "gift card" code. Then I realized I couldn't do reviews. Figures they make the code expire right before box pages go live. Now I don't feel bad about getting February for half price. Crazy Coupon Ladies aren't born, they are made.


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jan 9, 2016)

The code expires tomorrow though (10th) - so you should be able to do your reviews first and then use the $10/$35 code, right?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 10, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> The code expires tomorrow though (10th) - so you should be able to do your reviews first and then use the $10/$35 code, right?


You're right.  For some reason I thought the 9th was the last day.  Thanks. 11:30 pm is too late to be doing internet shopping for me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 11, 2016)

I got my kbeauty box yesterday. I liked everything, but everything was small, which was kinda sad.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 11, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> I got my kbeauty box yesterday. I liked everything, but everything was small, which was kinda sad.


I felt that way about the december curated box.  Even the chocolate sample was super tiny.

My 3b bag came today and came with a foot pack, eye gels, 7 snail toner foils, a full sized bottle of whitening essence and a small jar of fermented cleaner. Although I don't know how to use half of what they send it almost always has one full sized product.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 12, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> I got my kbeauty box yesterday. I liked everything, but everything was small, which was kinda sad.


I feel like the majority of the samples that I receive from BB are so tiny lately! It gets on my nerves! They are lucky they have an amazing points system.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Jan 13, 2016)

Has anyone else's box not shipped yet? I chose the curated box this month and usually they ship earlier but it's the 13th and my account still doesn't have any shipping info. If I don't see anything by the end of the day I will email someone. Boo


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 13, 2016)

My eyeko is missing.  I'm starting to think I'm never getting this product.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 13, 2016)

I chose the curated box on one account and the primer on the other (the Eyeko liner was sold out)...my non-curated box was amazing! My best Birchbox $$ value to date: full size Eyeko liner (lol since I couldn't choose it as my pys), Ipkn primer, Shiseido eye concentrate (worth over $20), Whish lavender body butter, Harvey Prince Bailando Fragrance (LOVE this scent!!!), and a foil Kerastase shampoo packet...my estimate is over $52 for this box!


----------



## aaclever (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you all receive the same ciate nail polish color as ur box page says?? Browsing instagram and saw the box I'm getting but with mustard colored nail polish and not the pretty lilac grey


----------



## jenacate (Jan 14, 2016)

I didn't. I was supposed to get mistress, a classic red but instead I got play date, a coraly red orangy color.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 14, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Did you all receive the same ciate nail polish color as ur box page says?? Browsing instagram and saw the box I'm getting but with mustard colored nail polish and not the pretty lilac grey


I did. My page showed the red color, and that is what I received. n=1 lol


----------



## aaclever (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm very worried I'm going to receive a bad color!



mascara117827 said:


> I did. My page showed the red color, and that is what I received. n=1 lol


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 14, 2016)

I actually received the Pillow Fight color, which is a very pretty slightly lavender gray. I was kinda hoping for the textured blue polish. The bottle is really cute!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

My K-beauty box came today and I really like it. The samples are on the small side but I'm looking forward to using them all and hopefully buying some products, if the samples are good, once my no buy is over.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 15, 2016)

I got the mustard color.. whom whom


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 17, 2016)

Did anyone do anything fun with their stickers? Maybe I will put them all over the self-assessment portion of my performance evaluation at work.


----------



## jenacate (Jan 17, 2016)

I put mine on my new kate spade planner I got for Christmas. The pink really pops against the black and white stripes!


----------



## artemiss (Jan 21, 2016)

I snagged an extra box on my side account, and not only did it take forever to ship, but what I got didn't match what my box said it would be. I reviewed what the supposed samples to get points before cancelled and forgot to do it, though.

It was a good thing, I like the surprise box WAY better: 

Grapefruit Detox shampoo/conditioner

Periperi Tint

Cargo shadow stick in coral reef

Derma E hydrating serum


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Did anyone like the k-beauty samples? I just used the Goodal cleansing foam and the bubble peeling cream and love the results. I feel like the combo of the two products took years of my face. I'm wearing the Manefit Cucumber soothing and moisturizing mask now and it feels so nice. Once my no buy is over these will go on my list to buy for sure.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> Did anyone like the k-beauty samples? I just used the Goodal cleansing foam and the bubble peeling cream and love the results. I feel like the combo of the two products took years of my face. I'm wearing the Manefit Cucumber soothing and moisturizing mask now and it feels so nice. Once my no buy is over these will go on my list to buy for sure.


I used the Goodal cleanser &amp; exfoliator, Waterest essence, Manefit mask, and Tony Moly lip tint so far. All of them, except the lip tint, are very good. Lip tint was not very uniform and it did not stay well.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 25, 2016)

I loved the K beauty box


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 25, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I used the Goodal cleanser &amp; exfoliator, Waterest essence, Manefit mask, and Tony Moly lip tint so far. all of them except the lip tint are very good. Lip tint was not very uniform and it did not stay well.


The lip tint kept fading from my top lip making it look like my bottom was bleeding or something


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> Did anyone like the k-beauty samples? I just used the Goodal cleansing foam and the bubble peeling cream and love the results. I feel like the combo of the two products took years of my face. I'm wearing the Manefit Cucumber soothing and moisturizing mask now and it feels so nice. Once my no buy is over these will go on my list to buy for sure.


I also loved these items and the essence moisturizer.

Sheet masks are just ok for me I don't see a ton of difference between them, tbh.

I haven't used the lip tint yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't used the lip tint yet either and I think I'll pass. It's not a color that I would normally wear so I think I'll pass it on to someone else.


----------



## awesomegan13 (Jan 25, 2016)

I loved the K Beauty box and hope they come out with another soon! It was probably my favorite box in a looong time. The clay mask and essence are my favorites so far and I'll definitely be looking I to purchasing them when I've used up some of my other products.


----------

